# Easy minor blues solo



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

New easy minor blues lesson! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Have you got a camera in my garage? I was working on "As the Years Go Passing By" in Am this afternoon by request of the band. I like your timing on the first phrase -- it sets the whole thing off.


----------

